# 3/8 vs 1/2 on drywall



## HQP2005

Alright, I have been here for a couple weeks now and have worked up the courage to ask this question and risk being the only one who uses a 3/8 nap sleeve for topcoats on already primed/painted drywall.

I have come across many references in past threads to 1/2 are larger and want to know if this is being used on primed/painted non-textured drywall.

I understand that a 1/2 holds more paint, but in my experience it leaves a unwanted texture on a wall that should be smooth. And is it really even nesaccary if doing 2 coats anyway.


----------



## wills fresh coat

HQP2005 said:


> Alright, I have been here for a couple weeks now and have worked up the courage to ask this question and risk being the only one who uses a 3/8 nap sleeve for topcoats on already primed/painted drywall.
> 
> I have come across many references in past threads to 1/2 are larger and want to know if this is being used on primed/painted non-textured drywall.
> 
> I understand that a 1/2 holds more paint, but in my experience it leaves a unwanted texture on a wall that should be smooth. And is it really even nesaccary if doing 2 coats anyway.


Half for sheens and 3/4 for flat


----------



## jacob33

Most walls here are textured so 3/4 but I have even used that on a smooth walls with eggshell and it looks great as long as you lay it off well. For ceilings I would use 1/2.


----------



## RH

I use 3/4 more than anything but that's because we have very few smooth walls and ceilings out here. Fairly heavy texturing, either orange peel or knock down, is the norm. When I do encounter smooth, I'll use 3/8.


----------



## kdpaint

I have wondered this myself. 99% of the walls I do are flat, so I use 3/8 sleeves to get the finish I want. I would like to use 1/2inch sleeves if it was faster to do so, however, I cant tell if the extra work I do to lay off the extra primer/paint (so that the finish is as smooth and uniform as I like) is worth not just sticking to a 3/8 sleeve and moving faster. Opinions?


----------



## wills fresh coat

kdpaint said:


> I have wondered this myself. 99% of the walls I do are flat, so I use 3/8 sleeves to get the finish I want. I would like to use 1/2inch sleeves if it was faster to do so, however, I cant tell if the extra work I do to lay off the extra primer/paint (so that the finish is as smooth and uniform as I like) is worth not just sticking to a 3/8 sleeve and moving faster. Opinions?


IMHO if you use a 3/8 on Sheetrock you are working to hard...my saying is (work smart not hard), but everyone is different


----------



## RH

kdpaint said:


> I have wondered this myself. 99% of the walls I do are flat, so I use 3/8 sleeves to get the finish I want. I would like to use 1/2inch sleeves if it was faster to do so, however, I cant tell if the extra work I do to lay off the extra primer/paint (so that the finish is as smooth and uniform as I like) is worth not just sticking to a 3/8 sleeve and moving faster. Opinions?



I have an easier time laying off a 1/2 than a 3/8 probably because I tend to drag a 3/8 out too far and press too hard causing ropes. 

I never use less than a 1/2 but only do repaints.


----------



## wills fresh coat

kdpaint said:


> I have wondered this myself. 99% of the walls I do are flat, so I use 3/8 sleeves to get the finish I want. I would like to use 1/2inch sleeves if it was faster to do so, however, I cant tell if the extra work I do to lay off the extra primer/paint (so that the finish is as smooth and uniform as I like) is worth not just sticking to a 3/8 sleeve and moving faster. Opinions?


IMHO if you use a 3/8 on Sheetrock you are working to hard...my saying is (work smart not hard), but everyone is different. You can get just as good of a finish with a half as a 3/8


----------



## RH

kdpaint said:


> I have wondered this myself. 99% of the walls I do are flat, so I use 3/8 sleeves to get the finish I want. I would like to use 1/2inch sleeves if it was faster to do so, however, I cant tell if the extra work I do to lay off the extra primer/paint (so that the finish is as smooth and uniform as I like) is worth not just sticking to a 3/8 sleeve and moving faster. Opinions?


I think you answered your own question. Use what you are comfortable with and have confidence in. Others may prefer a different method but that doesn't make yours incorrect.


----------



## A+HomeWork

I use 3/4 almost exclusively, but seldom do smooth walls.


----------



## TJ Paint

Do what works. 

Sometimes I even use a 3/8 when I forgot a 1/2. 

I usually use 1/2 so I'm used to it. 

I usually don't use 3/4 anymore unless it's a real heavy texture. 

I will use 3/4-1 inch on textured ceilings but I think I'm the last guy on earth that rolls them.


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> Do what works.
> 
> Sometimes I even use a 3/8 when I forgot a 1/2.
> 
> I usually use 1/2 so I'm used to it.
> 
> I usually don't use 3/4 anymore unless it's a real heavy texture.
> 
> I will use 3/4-1 inch on textured ceilings but I think I'm the last guy on earth that rolls them.


There are _at least_ two last guys on earth that do it.


----------



## Workaholic

3/8 1/2 what ever use what is making you money. I use mostly 1/2's and 3/4 but I will use 3/8 if I need to. Just do your thing.


----------



## RH

A 3/4 on a ceiling I'm picturing splatter like rain. You'd have to have 100% coverage i would think so depending on the size of the job and product I might go ahead and spray. I could think of a few situations where a roller would be more efficient though.


----------



## Workaholic

Gibberish45 said:


> You'd have to have 100% coverage i would think so depending on the size of the job and product I might go ahead and spray. I could think of a few situations where a roller would be more efficient though.


Each method has their place so it comes down to being the most productive. I love to spray and do it wherever I can but it does not always make the most sense and the same can be said with the roller. I just want to be productive, have a happy potential repeat customer, deliver a solid service, get paid and move on.


----------



## TJ Paint

Gibberish45 said:


> A 3/4 on a ceiling I'm picturing splatter like rain. You'd have to have 100% coverage i would think so depending on the size of the job and product I might go ahead and spray. I could think of a few situations where a roller would be more efficient though.


I guess I'm not going to say this couldn't be your experience but I've been able to roll ceilings with 3/4 with hardly any spritzing. Of course you still need to drop off floors and furniture. I also put paper up on window trim, etc. But 

I find that it's more efficient for me to roll many ceilings than to haul up a sprayer and set it up and clean plus the extra masking required. Especially if it's one or two ceilings.

I can see how you would rather spray and feel it's more efficient for you to do so. 

It's just my preference and works for me. I don't like setting up and cleaning a sprayer for a couple ceilings. The time I'd save, it feels like it gets sucked up by the cleaning and masking. 

This is kinda derailing though.


----------



## BrushJockey

I usually use a 1/2, and Im from the land of flat walls. But what paint and what roller makes a difference. If it is a thinner viscosity, then a 3/8 works ok. Or if the cover is tighter, a 1/2 won't leave much stipple. 
My fav combo is BM regal or Aura and a wooster 1/2 Super Fab.


----------



## Wolfgang

Repaints are usually done in 1/2" nap, whether the walls are smooth or knockdown. Unless you're going to sand the heck out of it or skim and sand it completely, you're nap texture is only as good as the last guy who painted it.


----------



## Wood511

I've been using almost exclusively 3/8 here. I'm also only doing interior repaints on pretty smooth walls here in the east. I've used 3/4 on textured stuff, but never considered a 1/2 or higher for smooth walls. Do you guys feel that the 1/2 goes further? What are the drawbacks with a tight nap 3/4 on smooth walls? How much more paint would that hold?

I need to be more like Jack Pauhl and try more stuff. He is my hero.


----------



## A+HomeWork

TJ Paint said:


> I can see how you would rather spray and feel it's more efficient for you to do so.
> 
> It's just my preference and works for me. I don't like setting up and cleaning a sprayer for a couple ceilings. The time I'd save, it feels like it gets sucked up by the cleaning and masking.
> 
> This is kinda derailing though.


TJ-I don't know how many times I have decided to roll because of setup and clean up only to think halfway through, "Man I could have been done with this by now had I sprayed!"


----------



## wills fresh coat

Wood511 said:


> I've been using almost exclusively 3/8 here. I'm also only doing interior repaints on pretty smooth walls here in the east. I've used 3/4 on textured stuff, but never considered a 1/2 or higher for smooth walls. Do you guys feel that the 1/2 goes further? What are the drawbacks with a tight nap 3/4 on smooth walls? How much more paint would that hold?
> 
> I need to be more like Jack Pauhl and try more stuff. He is my hero.


If you use a 3/8 on walls you need to learn how to paint........if I was rolling solvents I would use a 3/8


----------



## HQP2005

BrushJockey said:


> I usually use a 1/2, and Im from the land of flat walls. But what paint and what roller makes a difference. If it is a thinner viscosity, then a 3/8 works ok. Or if the cover is tighter, a 1/2 won't leave much stipple.
> My fav combo is BM regal or Aura and a wooster 1/2 Super Fab.





wills fresh coat said:


> If you use a 3/8 on walls you need to learn how to paint........if I was rolling solvents I would use a 3/8


 
Alright, so tell me the trick of avoiding leaving a stipple on the walls. Almost everything I see here is flat drywall and it seems to me time saved wetting the roller is lost leveling the paint.

with a loaded 3/8 wooster i get 2-3 roller lenghts the heigth of the wall, 3x up, 3x down, dip and repeat.


----------



## wills fresh coat

HQP2005 said:


> Alright, so tell me the trick of avoiding leaving a stipple on the walls. Almost everything I see here is flat drywall and it seems to me time saved wetting the roller is lost leveling the paint.
> 
> with a loaded 3/8 wooster i get 2-3 roller lenghts the heigth of the wall, 3x up, 3x down, dip and repeat.


No disrespect but I call bs...no way ur getting 27" with a 3/8 ,sorry


----------



## chrisn

researchhound said:


> There are _at least_ two last guys on earth that do it.


 
At least 3. :yes:


----------



## chrisn

Wood511 said:


> I've been using almost exclusively 3/8 here. I'm also only doing interior repaints on pretty smooth walls here in the east. I've used 3/4 on textured stuff, but never considered a 1/2 or higher for smooth walls. Do you guys feel that the 1/2 goes further? What are the drawbacks with a tight nap 3/4 on smooth walls? How much more paint would that hold?
> 
> I need to be more like Jack Pauhl and try more stuff. He is my hero.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Really?


----------



## RH

wills fresh coat said:


> No disrespect but I call bs...no way ur getting 27" with a 3/8 ,sorry


Wills - first your tell HQP he needs to learn how to paint because he uses a 3/8 cover. Then you call BS (but no disrespect intended) when he tells you what he covers with it. But when he asks you for some clarification you don't provide an answer. How about explaining your process to him instead of just stirring the pot? No disrespect intended you understand.


----------



## HQP2005

wills fresh coat said:


> No disrespect but I call bs...no way ur getting 27" with a 3/8 ,sorry


non taken, my mistake. to be more clear (ive never verbalized what I actually do) more like 4 rolls out, advancing half the roller each time and 3 back to smooth out, overlapping the next run. so your right, it's more like 16''-20". But the results are a smooth finish.


----------



## HQP2005

researchhound said:


> Wills - first your tell HQP he needs to learn how to paint because he uses a 3/8 cover. Then you call BS (but no disrespect intended) when he tells you what he covers with it. But when he asks you for some clarification you don't provide an answer. How about explaining your process to him instead of just stirring the pot? No disrespect intended you understand.


Thanks RH, But he's kinda right, I didnt really think it out the first itme I said it.


----------



## wills fresh coat

researchhound said:


> Wills - first your tell HQP he needs to learn how to paint because he uses a 3/8 cover. Then you call BS (but no disrespect intended) when he tells you what he covers with it. But when he asks you for some clarification you don't provide an answer. How about explaining your process to him instead of just stirring the pot? No disrespect intended you understand.


No prob rh I accept your apology ......:thumbsup:


----------



## HQP2005

wills fresh coat said:


> No prob rh I accept your apology ......:thumbsup:


 
Although, he did have a point about the sharing with everyone *your* process.

That is if your gonna be critical


----------



## wills fresh coat

researchhound said:


> Wills - first your tell HQP he needs to learn how to paint because he uses a 3/8 cover. Then you call BS (but no disrespect intended) when he tells you what he covers with it. But when he asks you for some clarification you don't provide an answer. How about explaining your process to him instead of just stirring the pot? No disrespect intended you understand.


Trust me rh I'm not some newbie ......I may seem a little arrogant.......but I really know what I'm talking about, but trust me I do realize that everyone has different ways of doing things and my way may not be the right way but it's my way


----------



## Susan

edit


----------



## wills fresh coat

HQP2005 said:


> Although, he did have a point about the sharing with everyone your process.
> 
> That is if your gonna be critical


Well I have used a 3/8 many years ago. They didn't hold enough paint so I stopped using them and I could get just as good of a finish with a half as a 3/8


----------



## HQP2005

By the way, my kids are looking at me strangely as I try to figure out how far a loaded roller takes me


----------



## RH

wills fresh coat said:


> Trust me rh I'm not some newbie ......I may seem a little arrogant.......but I really know what I'm talking about, but trust me I do realize that everyone has different ways of doing things and my way may not be the right way but it's my way


I never got that impression or said you were. I really don't do very much smooth wall work so I certainly don't consider myself an expert on them. 
The entire thread seemed to bear out that there are different ways to do the same thing (as with many aspects of painting). My point was, when someone poses a legitimate question to someone who appears to have experience in the area being discussed, and no helpful response is provided, it doesn't do anything to advance anyone's knowledge base.


----------



## HQP2005

researchhound said:


> I never got that impression or said you were. I really don't do very much smooth wall work so I certainly don't consider myself an expert on them.
> The entire thread seemed to bear out that there are different ways to do the same thing (as with many aspects of painting). When someone poses a legitimate question to someone who appears to have experience about how to do something, and no helpful response is provided, it doesn't do anything to advance anyone's knowledge base.


I gotta agree with that :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

I like 3/8's on smooth walls.Heavier naps to me on smooth walls looks rough.I was on a job yesterday and customer decided in the room he wanted 2 different colors on walls.All I had on me was 1 roller cover 3/8 and he said he had some covers and it was1/2.two walls done with 3/8nap,two with 1/2.Couldnt believe the difference in texture.1/2 went on to thick and looked horrible.1/2 and 3/4 have their place but not with a smooth wall. sometimes I think 3/8's creates to much of a stipple.you might get better coverage and it be quicker with heavier naps but your walls won't love you for it!:no:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

I took Jack Paulh's advice a while back and tried some Pro Dooz's in 3/8. They do leave a real smooth finish. I used a lot of Purdy white doves. They are pretty good too. I have been using the SW soft white woven in 3/8 and I don't think they are as good as the white dove or pro dooz.
I use 3/8 for a couple reasons. It was the way my dad taught me. I buy at SW by the tree pack and they don't sell 1/2 in in the store by the tree pack. 3/8 are cheaper. I have a 1/2 in collossus 18 incher I've been waiting to try. The first repaint on sprayed drywall sucks the paint right out of a 3/8" nap. Paint goes nowhere. The second coat is easier.
I have seen other GC friends of mine use 1/2"nap and I thought it looked saggy and more texture on the wall. I used a 1/2" Sherfab I believe one time while working with another painter. It was an orange type nap. The texture was alright. I started using 14 and 18 inch rollers where applicable to increase production and I'm goingt o try some 1/2 inchers to.
IMO I think if you put a 3/8 texture against a 1/2" texture you will see the difference. Production isn't always everything especially in residential.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Wood511 said:


> I've been using almost exclusively 3/8 here. I'm also only doing interior repaints on pretty smooth walls here in the east. I've used 3/4 on textured stuff, but never considered a 1/2 or higher for smooth walls. Do you guys feel that the 1/2 goes further? What are the drawbacks with a tight nap 3/4 on smooth walls? How much more paint would that hold?
> 
> I need to be more like Jack Pauhl and try more stuff. He is my hero.


 Jack knows his stuff. I have learned some new tricks and his website is great.


----------



## Finn

I will use 3/4-1 inch on textured ceilings but I think I'm the last guy on earth that rolls them.[/QUOTE]

No theres four of us!!


----------



## Finn

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Jack knows his stuff. I have learned some new tricks and his website is great.


Ok gotta go a suss ok this jack Paul guy! He is a guy right?


----------



## DeanV

Finn said:


> I will use 3/4-1 inch on textured ceilings but I think I'm the last guy on earth that rolls them.


No theres four of us!![/QUOTE]

Make it 5 of us, unless it is NC work.


----------



## mudbone

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I took Jack Paulh's advice a while back and tried some Pro Dooz's in 3/8. They do leave a real smooth finish. I used a lot of Purdy white doves. They are pretty good too. I have been using the SW soft white woven in 3/8 and I don't think they are as good as the white dove or pro dooz.
> I use 3/8 for a couple reasons. It was the way my dad taught me. I buy at SW by the tree pack and they don't sell 1/2 in in the store by the tree pack. 3/8 are cheaper. I have a 1/2 in collossus 18 incher I've been waiting to try. The first repaint on sprayed drywall sucks the paint right out of a 3/8" nap. Paint goes nowhere. The second coat is easier.
> I have seen other GC friends of mine use 1/2"nap and I thought it looked saggy and more texture on the wall. I used a 1/2" Sherfab I believe one time while working with another painter. It was an orange type nap. The texture was alright. I started using 14 and 18 inch rollers where applicable to increase production and I'm goingt o try some 1/2 inchers to.
> IMO I think if you put a 3/8 texture against a 1/2" texture you will see the difference. Production isn't always everything especially in residential.


Whats that 3/8's nap grows on trees?


----------



## NEPS.US

Nothing but 3/8 naps on smooth plaster walls and ceilings.


----------



## DeanV

3/8 only for satin and higher. 1/2 on smooth drywall and p,aser otherwise. ProDooz for the vast majority.


----------



## NEPS.US

I'd love to see some detailed pics of the texture you guys leave behind with half inch naps.


----------



## wills fresh coat

NEPS.US said:


> I'd love to see some detailed pics of the texture you guys leave behind with half inch naps.


It's no different then a 3/8 neps........I just get done a little faster


----------



## DeanV

Especially with ProDooz type covers and matte finishes, difference is virtually nonexistent based on how you roll. A microfiber leaves a noticeably smoother finish than either ProDooz, but does not provide the level of hide.


----------



## StripandCaulk

DeanV said:


> Especially with ProDooz type covers and matte finishes, difference is virtually nonexistent based on how you roll. A microfiber leaves a noticeably smoother finish than either ProDooz, but does not provide the level of hide.


I still like my microfiber rollers, lay it on a little heavier next time you pick one up dean. you can pretty much get the same hide.


----------



## mudbone

StripandCaulk said:


> I still like my microfiber rollers, lay it on a little heavier next time you pick one up dean. you can pretty much get the same hide.


 I agree microfibers have got you covered!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg

mudbone said:


> I agree microfibers have got you covered!:thumbsup:


Micro fiber for me too !:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## DeanV

When I used a micro 5/16 th with yellow and lime green (poor hiding) side by side with ProDooz, the differnce was a third coat with the micro, just barely with the lime green, not close in 2 with micro on the yellow. With good hiding colors, the micro is fine.


----------



## HJ61

With a European sleeve (yarn) or a good microfibre I can get a nicer texture with 3/4 than 1/2 synthetic. Usually I use a 15mm synthetic though as they only cost me $2. If I use a $12 sleeve I have to clean it to recover some cost.


----------



## Scotiadawg

HJ61 said:


> With a European sleeve (yarn) or a good microfibre I can get a nicer texture with 3/4 than 1/2 synthetic. Usually I use a 15mm synthetic though as they only cost me $2. If I use a $12 sleeve I have to clean it to recover some cost.


try the dishwasher !


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

We used to be all ¾ nap. On one job, shortly after Aura was released, I had one of my guys repainting smooth walls in a bathroom with Aura Satin. I came in to check his work before leaving for the day. Every stipple had turned into a run and had already dried hard. Since then it’s been nothing but Wooster 3/8 for him. I like buying them in the 3 packs.


----------



## HQP2005

update:

3/8 is losing in the poll, so if you use 3/8 dont forget to vote. :thumbsup:

anyways, glad it turned out im not the only one :thumbup:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Finn said:


> Ok gotta go a suss ok this jack Paul guy! He is a guy right?


 Google Jack Pauhl Maximum Painting. He writes a lot of reviews on tools and materials. I've never seen anyone make a science out of painting. He writes articles on his site about production killers and ways to increase production. I try to learn something new everyday. That is why I come to this site.


----------



## HQP2005

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Google Jack Pauhl Maximum Painting. He writes a lot of reviews on tools and materials. I've never seen anyone make a science out of painting. He writes articles on his site about production killers and ways to increase production. I try to learn something new everyday. That is why I come to this site.


 
Just spent some on time this site. Jack Pauhl is king. :notworthy:


----------



## kdpaint

Jack has a lot of great input and info. Thats what I love about painttalk; there are at least ten (or more) members who have such a great depth of knowledge that I can benefit from. Thanks guys, because of you, I sound waaay more knowledgeable on job sites!


----------



## DeanV

kdpaint said:


> Jack has a lot of great input and info. Thats what I love about painttalk; there are at least ten (or more) members who have such a great depth of knowledge that I can benefit from. Thanks guys, because of you, I sound waaay more knowledgeable on job sites!



shoot, that means less than 1 of every thousand members is helpful. We need a better screening process.:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint

I'd rather *be* more knowledgeable than _*sound*_ like it.

There's been at least one person on here that's helped me with this...:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

DeanV said:


> shoot, that means less than 1 of every thousand members is helpful. We need a better screening process.:jester:


It's a numbers game. 

One day I am helpful the next I am a prick so what does that do to the stats?


----------



## vermontpainter

Arroworthy Glossdel Dralon Lintless SRC 3/8" has been our go to for smooth drywall for years. Its what we buy in volume and stock.


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> I'd rather *be* more knowledgeable than _*sound*_ like it.
> 
> There's been at least one person on here that's helped me with this...:whistling2:


 With one liners?


----------



## NEPS.US

TJ Paint said:


> I'd rather *be* more knowledgeable than _*sound*_ like it.
> 
> There's been at least one person on here that's helped me with this...:whistling2:


Bill?


----------



## TJ Paint

NEPS.US said:


> Bill?


It was you NEPS. :thumbup:

It was NEPS and Klaw, obviously.


----------



## NEPS.US

TJ Paint said:


> It was you NEPS. :thumbup:
> 
> It was NEPS and Klaw, obviously.


Not sure if that was a compliment or a insult.


----------



## Wood511

wills fresh coat said:


> If you use a 3/8 on walls you need to learn how to paint........if I was rolling solvents I would use a 3/8


Really? Learn how to paint? Apparently nearly 40% of the voters on this thread need to "learn how to paint" according to you.

So you use a 1/2 inch. If I switch to a 1/2, does that mean that I suddenly know how to paint?


----------



## Painter Chick

I had a very seasoned painter, He is in his late 70's and still going, tell me once if you want a really smooth wall to use a 1/2 inch nap roller on your first coat and a 3/8 on your next coat. He explained to me that the 1/2 lays a good base and the 3/8 fills in creating a smoother finished product! This customer did not like to see texture at all and spraying was not an option.


----------



## mudbone

Painter Chick said:


> I had a very seasoned painter, He is in his late 70's and still going, tell me once if you want a really smooth wall to use a 1/2 inch nap roller on your first coat and a 3/8 on your next coat. He explained to me that the 1/2 lays a good base and the 3/8 fills in creating a smoother finished product! This customer did not like to see texture at all and spraying was not an option.


 Wow a high roller!


----------



## Painter Chick

He just won't die! Just kidding, he is still painting like he is in his 40's! 
:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

Painter Chick said:


> He just won't die! Just kidding, he is still painting like he is in his 40's!
> :whistling2:


 wow thats incredible.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Never liked anything but a 3/8. But we rarely were faced with textured walls. 

and now that most of my coatings are thinner prep coat or even gardz, 3/8 allows less splatter, less chains, and more product where it belongs.

Even when others say use a 1/2 for some pastes, I still get better control and more even coverage with a 3/8.


----------



## TJ Paint

NEPS.US said:


> Not sure if that was a compliment or a insult.


It was a kind hearted joke.


----------



## Scotiadawg

Workaholic said:


> It's a numbers game.
> 
> One day I am helpful the next I am a prick so what does that do to the stats?


yup, I noticed that about you. I make an effort every day to be a prick for at least a little while.


----------



## b2dap1

as with anything else in painting...it all depends on the job. I can cover some serious ground with a 3/8 18" or a 9" 1/2. If im in a small powder room Im using a 9" 3/8. In a small but high foyer 9" 1/2. Long commercial hallway, 1/2 18". So on and so forth. Then is it new rock or old rock with years of homeowner jobs on it? This is an argument that cant be won. 

by the way the only roller I like anymore it the Arrowworthy micro-fiber. Its the best in all sizes/naps. Ill bet the house on it!


----------



## daArch

Wills & Wood,

you will notice that your little exchange of "pleasantries" has been deleted, please take that action as a warning to be respectful of all members here on PT as the terms of service describes. 

thank you


----------



## Scotiadawg

Painter Chick said:


> I had a very seasoned painter, He is in his late 70's and still going, tell me once if you want a really smooth wall to use a 1/2 inch nap roller on your first coat and a 3/8 on your next coat. He explained to me that the 1/2 lays a good base and the 3/8 fills in creating a smoother finished product! This customer did not like to see texture at all and spraying was not an option.


Makes sense, sometimes we older gentlemen have some good ideas.


----------



## wills fresh coat

Wood511 said:


> Really? Learn how to paint? Apparently nearly 40% of the voters on this thread need to "learn how to paint" according to you.
> 
> So you use a 1/2 inch. If I switch to a 1/2, does that mean that I suddenly know how to paint?


That's what I said.....why don't you learn how to roll with a half and get the room done faster, I can get just as good of a finish as a 3/8 and save time.....time=$


----------



## Scotiadawg

wills fresh coat said:


> That's what I said.....why don't you learn how to roll with a half and get the room done faster, I can get just as good of a finish as a 3/8 and save time.....time=$



Uh Oh, here we go again


----------



## Wood511

wills fresh coat said:


> That's what I said.....why don't you learn how to roll with a half and get the room done faster, I can get just as good of a finish as a 3/8 and save time.....time=$


I'll give the mods an opportunity to resolve this before I respond.


----------



## wills fresh coat

Wood511 said:


> I'll give the mods an opportunity to resolve this before I respond.


Wtf are you talkin about! If your reading the post wrong then that's on you.... There is nothing wrong with the post, I was trying to explain it and be helpful


----------



## Scotiadawg

wills fresh coat said:


> Wtf are you talkin about! If your reading the post wrong then that's on you.... There is nothing wrong with the post, I was trying to explain it and be helpful



Wills, I think he's callin you out!


----------



## wills fresh coat

Scotiadawg said:


> Wills, I think he's callin you out!


Dont get me cranked up, you little sh,t starter ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg

wills fresh coat said:


> Dont get me cranked up, you little sh,t starter ....:thumbsup:


Meeeee ?, just trying to help out here!


----------



## Wood511

Suggesting someone "learn" how to paint and operates out of the back of a station wagon is not being helpful. Changing from 3/8 to 1/2 nap does not require any "learning".

You don't know who you are talking to on this forum. For all you know, I had a successful business with a significant client base while you were still breastfeeding. You don't know much about a lot of the guys on this forum, many of which have forgotten more about painting than you will ever know. 

Your tone is disrespectful and your comments are demeaning. If the mods won't deal with you, then I'll certainly help you understand how this virtual community operates. It's with respect, decency and a fellowship towards our fellow painters. If you can't grasp that, then you are going to have a rough time here.


----------



## Steve Richards

*elbowing my way in*

I normally use 1/2 & 3/4.

To the folks that prefer a 3/8...that's ok with me.

I think most HO's are more concerned about the new paint matching the throw pillows, than how much roller stipple you left on their walls.

..but I'm not going to argue about it.

Use whatever you want. See if I care.


----------



## wills fresh coat

Steve Richards said:


> *elbowing my way in*
> 
> I normally use 1/2 & 3/4.
> 
> To the folks that prefer a 3/8...that's ok with me.
> 
> I think most HO's are more concerned about the new paint matching the throw pillows, than how much roller stipple you left on their walls.
> 
> ..but I'm not going to argue about it.
> 
> Use whatever you want. See if I care.


30 plus years and I never had one complain about roller stipple yet


----------



## vermontpainter

Cutting and rolling walls is probably the simplest and fastest task painters do. Probably not worth getting too jacked up over.


----------



## Scotiadawg

vermontpainter said:


> Cutting and rolling walls is probably the simplest and fastest task painters do. Probably not worth getting too jacked up over.


true, but when you're really passionate about what you do you can become pretty defensive about your methodology. Painters are sooooooo sensitive.:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards

wills fresh coat said:


> 30 plus years and I never had one complain about roller stipple yet


I haven't in the last 30 years either..that I can remember anyhow.

..although I'm a little hesitant to take "your side", Will.

I have no problems with you personally...nor do I with Wood511.

I try to remember that the people here can only judge me by what I'm typing, and they're reading on a screen.

I bet if you and Wood met in 3D...you'd be BFFs


----------



## wills fresh coat

Steve Richards said:


> I haven't in the last 30 years either..that I can remember anyhow.
> 
> ..although I'm a little hesitant to take "your side", Will.
> 
> I have no problems with you personally...nor do I with Wood511.
> 
> I try to remember that the people here can only judge me by what I'm typing, and they're reading on a screen.
> 
> I bet if you and Wood met in 3D...you'd be BFFs


Steve I don't post on here with the intent of someone takin my side or getting thanked from anyone either (but I do appreciate it), Im just trying to help that's all. If I come across as a little arrogant or a smart ass sometimes, it's really not meant that way, I'm a painter and not some Harvard grad so I am a little rough around the edges and I try not to sugar coat things either. I guess when I do that on a comp screen it comes across that way
If wood and I were in 3d as you say I would win him over:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards

wills fresh coat said:


> Steve I don't post on here with the intent of someone takin my side or getting thanked from anyone either (but I do appreciate it), Im just trying to help that's all. If I come across as a little arrogant or a smart ass sometimes, it's really not meant that way, I'm a painter and not some Harvard grad so I am a little rough around the edges and I try not to sugar coat things either. I guess when I do that on a comp screen it comes across that way
> If wood and I were in 3d as you say I would win him over:thumbsup:


See how nice you sounded there?

WTG


----------



## HQP2005

Hey Wills, I always appriciate your feedback.


----------



## mudbone

wills fresh coat said:


> Dont get me cranked up, you little sh,t starter ....:thumbsup:


What you talkin about Willis???


----------



## mudbone

wills fresh coat said:


> Dont get me cranked up, you little sh,t starter ....:thumbsup:


Lighten up wills try 3/8's!:whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat

mudbone said:


> Lighten up wills try 3/8's!:whistling2:


I do use 3/8 rollers but just for solvents....I will try it with latex the day after I get my ps.....


----------



## salmangeri

Love the Wooster Super Fabs (18's) 1/2" for ceilings and everything else 3/8".....:thumbsup:


----------



## RH

Steve Richards said:


> I haven't in the last 30 years either..that I can remember anyhow.
> 
> ..although I'm a little hesitant to take "your side", Will.
> 
> I have no problems with you personally...nor do I with Wood511.
> 
> I try to remember that the people here can only judge me by what I'm typing, and they're reading on a screen.
> 
> I bet if you and Wood met in 3D...you'd be BFFs


Since when? :blink:


----------



## TJ Paint

Rollers...

Such an interesting topic. 

I don't care if you said you used mohair 1/4 inch on vaulted ceilings if it does you good. 

Tune in next time for "You're not a painter unless you use..."

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

TJ Paint said:


> Tune in next time for "You're not a painter unless you use..."
> 
> Cheers. :thumbsup:


THAT'S my problem ! ! !

I'm not a painter because I do not use PAINT !


----------



## jack pauhl

There should no difference in finish between a 3/8", 1/2" or 3/4" pro doo z for example. If you are getting a difference then its likely to be that the load of paint is not being distributed properly over the area. The 1/2" pro doo z is certainly capable of laying down a solid 10 mil wet film. 10 mil does not look heavy on a wall, 20 mil does.

if you were to look at a 3/8, 1/2 and a 3/4 wet and loaded but after the paint was applied to the wall--all three look alike.


----------



## playedout6

Looking around...I can't find the Metric options to check in the survey...I figured that was why Scotiadawg was so quiet in this thread .:yes::yes: 

We use as a rule 25-30Mill on ceilings for priming and finishing with flat ceiling White and we also use the 30Mill for priming on walls and switch to 15-19mill for Eggshell finishes on walls . 

I think it would take forever with a 3/8 or 10mill roller to do any amount of new gyproc...but I guess it is what you get used to using . I don't remember anybody ever complaining about the finish when we are done and we have been doing it for around 30 years or so . As a rule we usually always do 1 Prime and 2 finish on new gyproc... ceilings included .

On the 6 panel pre primed cheap doors which I'll use as an example... we usually roll them with a worn 19mill roller that takes 2 coats .


----------



## TJ Paint

All metric system roller users gtfo of this thread.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

As we rarely see texture on walls, we use 3/8. I find 3/4 leaves too much stipple. That said, if I have to do a rental untit and price is the driving factor, I give out the 3/4 lambskin rollers and tell the guys to load them up.


----------



## Do-Honey

I do like to use a 1/2 most time now, however when I was doing apartments and schools I used 3/4. On some colors with a good flat wall I might use a 3/8s. If it's smooth I'll try to keep it smooth, If its a good wall with a slight texture I'll use a 1/2 on the 1st and a 3/8 on the top make it look a little smoother. I'll shine 1200w lights down the length of the wall to make sure there are not any areas being hidden by the slight texture before trying to make it smother. 

IMO some colors look better with a smooth wall when reflecting a light sources. It's not always about just the paint but the effect of lighting on the area. Even when using a flat sometimes a smoother finish is worth the extra time. 

I'd rather make a few less $$ an hour if the end result is a higher quality finish. Then again I don't just paint for the money, I actually enjoy doing a good job. 

In short I use the nap I think will result in the effect i am looking to accomplish not just get the paint from the can to the wall the fastest. 

b

PS: I roll the ceilings also 1/2 (90% are textured here).


----------



## Finn

Do-Honey said:


> I do like to use a 1/2 most time now, however when I was doing apartments and schools I used 3/4. On some colors with a good flat wall I might use a 3/8s. If it's smooth I'll try to keep it smooth, If its a good wall with a slight texture I'll use a 1/2 on the 1st and a 3/8 on the top make it look a little smoother. I'll shine 1200w lights down the length of the wall to make sure there are not any areas being hidden by the slight texture before trying to make it smother.
> 
> IMO some colors look better with a smooth wall when reflecting a light sources. It's not always about just the paint but the effect of lighting on the area. Even when using a flat sometimes a smoother finish is worth the extra time.
> 
> I'd rather make a few less $$ an hour if the end result is a higher quality finish. Then again I don't just paint for the money, I actually enjoy doing a good job.
> 
> In short I use the nap I think will result in the effect i am looking to accomplish not just get the paint from the can to the wall the fastest.
> 
> b
> 
> PS: I roll the ceilings also 1/2 (90% are textured here).


Nice one! 

I sometimes load up both a 3/8 nap and a mo hair just to get it on and then to tailor the finish with no hair of other naps. 

Good to see people thinkin outside the painters legalistic box!!!


----------



## DrSmeller

For smooth walls i like to go with 3/8 although 1/2 first coat and 3/8 second coat sounds like a good way to go. 1/2 on the ceiling is good. Most of the job tends to be prep so the cut-in/rolling is by far the easiest part. If the job involves mostly straight painting then i would start to think about lager rollers with thicker naps. Roller techniques are important too - crosshatching makes for good coverage and minimal stipple. Stipple seems to be more of a factor with any type of gloss paint. If there's a sheen i like to crosshatch and then finish with a floor to ceiling roll, taking the room section by section. You get a nice finish that way.


----------



## chrisn

DrSmeller said:


> For smooth walls i like to go with 3/8 although 1/2 first coat and 3/8 second coat sounds like a good way to go. 1/2 on the ceiling is good. Most of the job tends to be prep so the cut-in/rolling is by far the easiest part. If the job involves mostly straight painting then i would start to think about lager rollers with thicker naps. Roller techniques are important too - crosshatching makes for good coverage and minimal stipple. Stipple seems to be more of a factor with any type of gloss paint. If there's a sheen i like to crosshatch and then finish with a floor to ceiling roll, taking the room section by section. You get a nice finish that way.


 
please explain:001_huh:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

TJ Paint said:


> I will use 3/4-1 inch on textured ceilings but I think I'm the last guy on earth that rolls them.


I spray most of my textured ceilings. 
But I always' backroll them with a 3/4" nap. Does that count?


----------



## JC PAINTING Cullman

wills fresh coat said:


> Well I have used a 3/8 many years ago. They didn't hold enough paint so I stopped using them and I could get just as good of a finish with a half as a 3/8


Me too! I tried a 3/8 an a 1/2 side by side an I couldn’t tell any difference I used a (white dove) now if I tried with a different roller then it may have made a difference tho! But I do use a 3/8 in a microfiber...


----------



## JC PAINTING Cullman

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I took Jack Paulh's advice a while back and tried some Pro Dooz's in 3/8. They do leave a real smooth finish. I used a lot of Purdy white doves. They are pretty good too. I have been using the SW soft white woven in 3/8 and I don't think they are as good as the white dove or pro dooz.
> I use 3/8 for a couple reasons. It was the way my dad taught me. I buy at SW by the tree pack and they don't sell 1/2 in in the store by the tree pack. 3/8 are cheaper. I have a 1/2 in collossus 18 incher I've been waiting to try. The first repaint on sprayed drywall sucks the paint right out of a 3/8" nap. Paint goes nowhere. The second coat is easier.
> I have seen other GC friends of mine use 1/2"nap and I thought it looked saggy and more texture on the wall. I used a 1/2" Sherfab I believe one time while working with another painter. It was an orange type nap. The texture was alright. I started using 14 and 18 inch rollers where applicable to increase production and I'm goingt o try some 1/2 inchers to.
> IMO I think if you put a 3/8 texture against a 1/2" texture you will see the difference. Production isn't always everything especially in residential.


I used a half inch colossus for years and I just didn’t like the stippling anymore so I switched to 1/2 inch white dove an I have thought about a 3/8 an I actually sampled the 1/2 an 3/8 an the stippling was just about the same so I just run the 1/2 but I run a 3/8 in a microfiber when I choose to use it. The speed difference from white dove and colossus is different the white dove is a little slower....


----------



## finishesbykevyn

JC PAINTING Cullman said:


> I used a half inch colossus for years and I just didn’t like the stippling anymore so I switched to 1/2 inch white dove an I have thought about a 3/8 an I actually sampled the 1/2 an 3/8 an the stippling was just about the same so I just run the 1/2 but I run a 3/8 in a microfiber when I choose to use it. The speed difference from white dove and colossus is different the white dove is a little slower....


Dude, thread is 9 years old. It's crusty and moldy.


----------

